
Used WayScript to build a dashboard for Covid-19 confirmed cases and death rate - jorshman
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;16760.wayscript.io&#x2F;<p>(Data is pulled hourly from the Johns Hopkins University CSSE database.)<p>Here is a link to the underlying program powering the application: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wayscript.com&#x2F;shared&#x2F;1x-QUGNi
======
jorshman
Dashboard: [https://16760.wayscript.io/](https://16760.wayscript.io/)
Underlying App:
[https://wayscript.com/shared/1x-QUGNi](https://wayscript.com/shared/1x-QUGNi)

